# Where to post SSF info?



## NEO Dan (May 27, 2007)

Is the BFD forum the correct place to post info on equipment for subsonic filter?

Regards, 

Dan


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd put it in DIY Subwoofers section............


----------

